# chane arx 5c vs ascend acoustiics towers?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i cant make my mind up between the chane arx speakers or the ascend acoutics speakers?

what would be the better floorstander the arx 5c or ascend tower i know theres quite a difference in price

i will be using a denon x6200w will be doing a 11.2 setup

i have two hsu vtf 15h mk2 subs

what would be the better setup? thanksaddle::sn::boxer:


----------



## lovinthehd (Mar 17, 2012)

Are you just talking L/R or all around? I'd vote Ascend just based on my experiences with Ascend (Sierra1 NrT, 170SE, 200SE), no real desire to have any with Chane. For the price of those Chanes you could also consider the sale on these http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Studio-590-Floorstanding-Loudspeaker/dp/B0060IG3R0, which I can compare to my Ascends come Monday.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

lovinthehd said:


> Are you just talking L/R or all around? I'd vote Ascend just based on my experiences with Ascend (Sierra1 NrT, 170SE, 200SE), no real desire to have any with Chane. For the price of those Chanes you could also consider the sale on these http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Studio-590-Floorstanding-Loudspeaker/dp/B0060IG3R0, which I can compare to my Ascends come Monday.




I like those jbls too. That's a good price.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I personally like the Chane sound a lot. Enough so that I went with them for my system. The price is way below their performance. Alas, nothing can beat an "in room" comparison. If they offer return shipping, I get them both & compare them like that. That way, no surprises. FYI, Chane is getting ready to release an upgraded Arx speaker, and prototyping the L7 now. I would at least call Jon & discuss your needs. He is real easy to talk to, and very knowledgeable.


----------

